# Monkwort or...



## adamlantelme (Jun 27, 2018)

I used a photo identificaion app to tell me that this plant is called monkwork, but a Google search doesn't show that to be true?

Any idea what it is and what the best ways to kill it are?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Not monkwort, but mugwort or maybe common ragweed.

Herbicides containing clopyralid or triclopyr are supposed to be effective against monkwort or hand pulling if the number is manageable.


----------



## adamlantelme (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah, a Google search shows Mugwort is the correct weed. Thanks


----------

